# We did it!!!



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Got a BFP this morning!!!!! 

Thank you all for your wonderful support.

Dawn xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fantastic news    

 on your 

xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Congratulations !!!, Have a happy and healthy pregnancy 

You must all be over the moon 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Congratulations on your BFP.

How was the IPs reaction?

That is wonderful news, and here was you thinking the worst.

Hope you have a happy, healthy pregnancy.


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Guys, we were both crying with shock on the phone, I was sure it hadn't worked and was sooooo terrified of having to give bad news, totally shocked at out result. 



Dawn xx


----------



## Sparklyone (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratualtions Dawn you are doing a fantastic thing for another couple. Just wanted to tell you how amazing you are. Keep up with your progress on MFS board. 

K (from MFS) 2+ tx thread xxxxx


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Dawn 

That is wonderful news.  You are doing a fantastic thing for your IPs.  

So happy for you all.

Hope that you have a happy, healthy & rewarding pregnancy.

Well done you.
Carolyn xxxxx


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Wooohooo!!! Dawn that is fantastic news - Im sitting here in tears at the thought of what you and your IPs must be feeling today!!! I cant tell you how happy I am. Wishing you a very happy pregnancy and a big hug for you and your IPs!!

Claire xxx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Dawn

Ah HUGE   on your wonderful    It really is the most wonderful wonderful gift you could ever give anyone  

      

With love

Hayleigh (xmissyx MFS)​


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

wonderful news
L x


----------

